# Shellie - Turgidus Puffer



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone so Ben (ben_mbu) and I went into a LFS that we have never gone into before. Low & behold they have a fish section.
Like pet stores aren't bad enough for us already.. having a dog and two cats 
Of course, we go over to browse the fish isles, and as always I'm looking for puffers
I came across a tank labelled as "F8 puffer" and what I seen in the tank, was definitely *NOT* an F8.

She is a turgidus puffer (not sure on sex.. just seems like a girl to me..) 
I was super excited to see this little girl in there, and she was the last one.

I just had to pick her up, so we did. Bought some more plants for her, and another piece of DW.

We've named her Shellie  she has already eaten prawn, and she comes up to the glass when we walk into the room.

Here's some pics.. they aren't the best, she wasn't cooperating this morning 
She is in a 26g cube tank, with black & tan 3M Colorquartz S-grade sand.

































Full tank shot

















I'll try to get some better pics another time


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what a cutie! glad she found a good home


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  I was very excited to see her.. she was one of the puffers on our wish list


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

what fish store did you go to? Shes adorable!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We went to PetLand on Lougheed near the Pitt River bridge & Home Depot 
Their uniforms were pretty funny... safari suits.. I would not wear that if I worked there haha


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adorable!! I really need to get a puffer


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  & Yes, yes you do! .. I warn you though, once you get bit by the puffer bite.. it's very hard to get rid of!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great score Lisa!!
She definitely landed in the right Puffer spot!! LOL
Its just too funny when the "pros" don't know what they're selling.
Cheers!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  .. I know.. it was funny listening to him 
I didn't want to tell him it was labelled wrong in case he'd charge me more lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ill have to take a run out there - btw, what is the substrate that your using for this one? 

...and, how do you clean up the shells etc from their messy eating? My fahaka's tank so needs cleaning but i cant pick out the shells from the substrate, so i think i have to now get rid of the substrate - but its eco-complete (expensive) and i dont really want to. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

The substrate is a mix of peach & black 3M colour quartz S-Grade 

Hehe, good Q! We use a fine net, that will allow the sand to funnel out but not the larger shell pieces, .. if you have gravel.. I'm not sure what would work, maybe trying to scoop the shell only, and get as little gravel as possible then pick the shells out of the net?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive tried everything..but he crunches the shells into little pieces, it would take me months to pick out the shells !!! . I did try..but gave up quickly 

I had a bare bottom for awhile which worked, but was not pleasing to look at..so i added the substrate and now i cant clean it. Im at a loss...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what you mean.. your puff appreciates the substrate though!!
What kind of substrate do you have???


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations on a lucky find! I can't remember having seen one of those for sale anywhere.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you  They certainly are not as common as a Figure 8 Puffer


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice puffer, like what you did with the sand too!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  I took some really good photos last night.. just waiting to get them.. **hint hint**


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's some pics I took last night, she was swimming around a lot, then she just stopped, and posed for me for 15 mins.. it was so cool!! It's like she knew what I was trying to do 

** Lots of pics!! **


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Some good puffer news to report, Shellie puffed up this morning! I was running down the hallway to get the camera, but she was already depuffed, maybe next time.
Pretty darn cool to see.


----------

